# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Екатерина Гусева:  "Я поющая актриса, а не наоборот"

## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/user/GusevaEkaterina

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/s6SPzqJZecw 
Маленький принц

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/nF4oqiIMJxI 
Жди меня

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/fPoLI5GbooQ 
Александр Галич  
Тонечка 
 Она вещички собирала, сказала тоненько:
«А что ты Тоньку полюбил? — так Бог с ней, с Тонькою!
Тебя ж не Тонька завлекла — губами мокрыми,
А что у папеньки её топтун под окнами...
А что у папеньки её — дача в Павшине!
А что у папы — холуи с секретаршами!
А что у папеньки её — пайки цэковские,
И по праздникам кино — с Целиковскою!... 
А что Тонька-то твоя — сильно страшная...
Ты не слушай меня, я — вчерашняя...
Ты с доскою будешь спать, со стиральною —
За машину за его, персональную...
Вон чего ты захотел... не знаешь сам?...
Знаешь! — да стесняешься!
Про любовь твердишь, про доверие,
Про высокие про материи... 
А в глазах-то у тебя — дача в Павшине,
Холуи, да топтуны с секретаршами,
Как вы смотрите кино всей семейкою,
И как счастье на губах — карамелькою»...
...я живу теперь в дому — чаша полная...
Даже брюки у меня и те — на молнии...
А вина у нас в дому — как из кладезя...
А сортир у нас в дому — аж восемь на десять... 
А папашка приезжает сам к полуночи,
Холуи да топтуны тут прям — по струночке!
Я папашке наливаю двести граммчиков,
Сообщаю анекдот — про абрамчиков...
...а как спать ложусь в кровать я с дурой-Тонькою,
Вспоминаю — той, другой— голос тоненький...
Ух, характер у неё — просто бешеный! —
Я звоню ей, а она — трубку вешает... 
Отвези же меня, шеф — в Останкино!
В Останкино! — где «Титан» кино!
Там работает она — билетёршею,
На дверях стоит вся замёрзшая... —
Вся замёрзшая, вся продрогшая...
Но любовь свою — не продавшая!
Вся озябшая, вся застывшая...
Но — не предавшая!... 
                  И — не простившая... 
1962

----------

